# Accommodation St Kilda



## stkildaliving (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi everyone,

brand new hostel in St Kilda only for FEMALES sorry.
Beautiful home all the amenities a lady needs and much more.
$35 p/night or $200 p/week including bills, wifi, cable tv, cleaning, toiletries and cleaning.
The house is located on St Kilda road opposite the st Kilda junction tram stop.
10 minute walk to chapel street or st Kilda beach.
No bond stay as long as you prefer.
for more details or pictures please call 0406334465
Thank you


----------

